# eheim 2231 filter



## muskegonfishguy (Dec 19, 2010)

I got a eheim 2231 filter from a guy on line and i dont know anything about it. I dont know what goes in it or the order i dont know how to set it up or start it can any one help me please:frown:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

muskegonfishguy said:


> I got a eheim 2231 filter. How to set it up or start.


I have the eheim 2232. Basic steps are:
Originally in the bucket put blue pad and a bag of purigen. 
Then there is the ring with blue pad. 
Due overfeeding replaced the blue pad in bucket with ammonia pad.
Filled the bucket up to 1in with tap water treated with water conditioner
Close up and pull the handle back. Wait until no noise or bubbles and put handle up.

The Eheim 2231 looks similar to the 2232. Check the guide for it, for I didn't go through all of the steps. Initially pulling the handle back was a little difficult.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.trilbytropicals.com/EHEIMPARTSHEETS.HTM

The Eheim manuals aren't the best, but they should give you enough information to get it started correctly.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have been made aware that it is not recommended to fill the bucket. I did though, but had put water conditioner it. It worked fine.


----------

